# My First Fattie



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 12, 2019)

Ever since I found this forum I have found a wealth of things that I have got to try.  A fattie very quickly rose to the top of the list.  I would likr to say Thank you in advance to 

 gmc2003
 for the instructional threads he did. Which gave me the confidence to give this a try!

So here it goes: MY FIRST MEAT LOVERS FATTIE ala NU2SMOKE

I used 2 lbs of sausage...mixture of italian and hot!  I mixed in some spices and some grated parmesan cheese into the meat mix.  I put it in the gallon bag and pressed it evenly flat. 






I then transferred it to a sheet of saran wrap, dusted it with some BBQ rub and laid down some Boars head provolone. One piece for the fattie one for me...one for the fattie...one for me.....  (YES THIS IS A RECURRING THEME)






Second layer was Boars Head Hot Cappicola! And yes you guessed it ...One piece for the fattie one for me...lol






Next came the Salami...Boars Head of course and no I didnt do the one and one on this one.....It was one for the fattie and 2 FOR ME!!! Did I mention a love Salami.  










Finished it up with Pepperoni and generous amount of Shredded Mozzarella!






Here she is all wrapped up and put in the fridge to set.






When I had chatted with 

 gmc2003
 about how to do a fattie and he linked me to his series on it he asked me if I was going to Bacon Wrap it.  BACON WRAP?!?!  I didnt even know these things existed let alone how to do a bacon wrap....I started sweatting and nerves got the better of me and I blurted out and typed... "OF COURSE"  oh God what did I just do?!?!?
I just comited to doing this so ....without furthur addo

Here she is Bacon wrapped ready for the smoker!






I put her on the Rec Tec Bull at 250 deg with some Pecan and Cherry pellets and let her go for 2 hours at which time I probed and was at 122.  I bumped up the temp to 450 to crisp the bacon and 45 min later....The end result!








No of course I did not want to do the "Rookie Mistake" as Chris had pointed out so I let it rest for 15 min....People....THAT WAS THE HARDEST PART!!!
After the required waiting...well...The cut!












It was perfect and 20 min later there was NOTHING LEFT!  

Thank you for taking this Journey with me and a very special Thank you to Chris for the step by step tutorial without which this would not have been possible!
This is a great forum with great people sharing great recipes!

SO THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTRIBUTIONS!! KEEP THEM COMING AND ME BUSY PLEASE!!


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 12, 2019)

Very nice looking fattie there.  Well done.  You got me wanting to make one this weekend.... 

JC


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 12, 2019)

That is a good looking fatty.
I bet it tasted out of this world.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 12, 2019)

Textbook fatty right there!  Well done!


----------



## Cabo (Jul 12, 2019)

That looks a lot better than my first fattie!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 12, 2019)

Nothing like rolling a big fatty. Hell yeah that looks fantastic! Points on the cook


----------



## sandyut (Jul 12, 2019)

OMG YUM!  nice work!  Fatties just made the TODO list.  thanks for the pics


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 12, 2019)

N2S, Great job on that fattie. It looks like your 100th ,not your first ! like


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 12, 2019)

Wicked good JOB on that fattie NU. Now that you've entered the Fattie Zone the skies the limit onto what you can stuff them with. Again excellent Job.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## krj (Jul 12, 2019)

So you forgot to mention, was the pepperoni 1 for the fattie and 3 for you?


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you all!!  


 krj
 Yes pepperoni and salami are my 2 favs....I ordered 1lb of each just so I could eat them while building...LOL



 gmc2003
 Thank you sir for the inspiration and the gentle goading into wrapping it in bacon.  Your tutorial is what made it the success it was and trust me when I say I told my family where I got the idea and they told me to read more of your stuff...LOL



 crazymoon


 Misplaced Nebraskan
  Kind words...TY



 sandyut
  DO IT!!  YOU WONT REGRET IT AT ALL...LOL



 SecondHandSmoker
 OMG It was to die for.  Literally weighed 5 lbs and it was gone in 20 min!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 12, 2019)

Your more then welcome 

 NU2SMOKE
. That's what we're all here for guidance and inspiration. 

Chris


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 12, 2019)

Looks awesome!! Just don't tell your cardiologist


----------



## Winging It (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you,That looks awesome. Just got my Camp Chef Pro Deluxe today. That will be one of the first things I try in it.


----------



## drdon (Jul 13, 2019)

Perfect looking fattie! Congratulations on both the creation AND the patience needed to perfect the outcome. Been awhile since I made one. Don't know why I stopped...? Thanks for the renewed inspiration. By  the way, looks like you had a pretty good teacher.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 13, 2019)

drdon said:


> Perfect looking fattie! Congratulations on both the creation AND the patience needed to perfect the outcome. Been awhile since I made one. Don't know why I stopped...? Thanks for the renewed inspiration. By  the way, looks like you had a pretty good teacher.


Yeah... 

 gmc2003
 setp by step was great and now I have already been asked by the kids to do another one...so I told both of them and my wife to come up with 3 different fillings each one would like and we will do them one a week!
Lucky me!!


----------



## drdon (Jul 13, 2019)

Yup..seems to happen a lot. My wife claims not to like most anything "smoked" until she tries it. Suddenly she asks why I haven't made XYZ in a while.


----------



## meatallica (Jul 13, 2019)

Fantastic looking fattie!! Nice job


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2019)

Wow!!!
This Tasty Looking Beauty managed to avoid my Peepers for 9 whole Days!!
That's Remarkable!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 21, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!!
> This Tasty Looking Beauty managed to avoid my Peepers for 9 whole Days!!
> That's Remarkable!!
> Nice Job!
> ...


Better late than never Bear!! Thank you for the kind words...I need to work on some of your recipies now...be ready for some questions...lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> Better late than never Bear!! Thank you for the kind words...I need to work on some of your recipies now...be ready for some questions...lol



I'm always ready, but send them by "Conversation" (private message).
That way I won't miss the questions. Or put the question right on the existing Step by Step.

Bear


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jul 22, 2019)

Great looking fatty NU2SMOKE!  Be careful, they are addicting.


----------

